# Shimano shoe sizing?



## bcon (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm looking at picking up a pair of shimano shoes but I'm going to be ordering them off line so I was wondering if people could offer their opinion on how the sizing is (small, large, true to size.) I'm normally a size 11.5-12 with the 11.5 being a better fit. Any suggestions for which size I should go for. From just the sizing chart, if everything ran true to size I would be about a 47. If it matters I'm looking at the Shimano M087. Thanks.


----------



## dogo (Sep 14, 2008)

I had a pair of 47's and I'm a true 13. They fit perfect. I'd say 46 for you


----------



## bcon (Oct 7, 2011)

dogo said:


> I had a pair of 47's and I'm a true 13. They fit perfect. I'd say 46 for you


Ya, i had heard their shoes can run large so that's probably what I'll go with, especially since I am 11.5 sometimes.


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

Get the 46. My feet are very similarly sized to yours and my M086s are 46 and fit well.


----------



## bcon (Oct 7, 2011)

dnlwthrn said:


> Get the 46. My feet are very similarly sized to yours and my M086s are 46 and fit well.


Well that would about settle it for me. 46 it is.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

FWIW, shoe size U.S. 10, Shimano size 44


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

Mine ran a hair big for my size, try a size smaller.


----------



## GibsonSG (May 21, 2012)

I wear a 10.5 in most shoes and ordered 45 in Shimano and they fit perfectly. I got SH-MT33Ls from Amazon.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Any other input?
I'm a size 10 and wear a 44 in last years Bontrager shoes, but im looking at some Shimanos now. Either the XC60s or the M315s, but idk whether to do a 44 or 45....


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

See above, I'm a size 10 and a 44 Shimano fits comfortably.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Trail6 said:


> See above, I'm a size 10 and a 44 Shimano fits comfortably.


I saw, i just was curious how consistent that is. I tried on a Pearl Izumi in a 44 and it fit well (though narrow), so i figured id just order a 44-wide in the Shimanos... but i tried on a sort of entry level regular width 44 Shimano shoe and it felt short length-wise. So im on the fence again... Maybe i'll make a trip to REI if they have some.


----------



## Wishful Tomcat (Mar 6, 2009)

I think that Shimano sizing is pretty consistent within their cycling shoes and their sizing chart is spot on for me, anyway. If it's possible, go up a half-size but if your on the fence you're probably best by doing what you mentioned and trying on a pair at REI.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Im about to do that today... Sucks the wide doesnt come in half sizes


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

You will need the 46 with Shimano shoes.


----------



## Ranger Radon (Aug 15, 2011)

im 44 in running shoes and need 45 in shimano, i tried the 44's for the better of a season but they were too narrow and didn't suit me well, the 45's are perfect..


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

If this is your first pair I recommend going to an LBS and trying different brands for best fit.

I chose Shimano shoes based on price and reviews here. I went to the LBS to try them on and alas they wouldn't fit regardless of what size I tried. The front part was too narrow. Bontragers fit me much better.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Shimano begs to differ but i have found extreme variation in the same size shoe from one model to another in Shimano's lineup.
I tried on 3 different models in a 44, entry level to mid-range; One was just incredibly tight and short, the other a more accurate length 44, and the 3rd (the one i ordered) obnoxiously long. Idk if im willing to try again. They claim to use the "same mold" (their words) for every model, but i found differently.
I might just stick with Bontrager (what i have now) but go for a wide width RXL since my RLs are just too narrow of a sole.


----------



## bdee (Mar 30, 2004)

i found shimano's to have narrow toe-box areas, my toes felt cramped in them compared to my specialized tahoes.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

My experience is that Shimanos run small, but that may be specific to the SH-MW81 winter shoes. My sneaker size is normally a 12 or metric 46 but my Shimano MW81s are 47, compared to my summer shoes (PI X-Alp Enduro) which are 45.


----------



## vanwo23 (Aug 29, 2012)

I wear a 13 in most all my normal shoes which would indicate a size 47 by a conversion chart but I ended up needing a 48 for my Shimanos. I would definitely try them on somewhere before ordering anything.


----------

